# Please help. Most user friendly cutter/program?



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I am going to make the leap and pick up a Vinyl Cutter. I am just wondering which brand (I am thinking Roland or Graphtec) is most user friendly in regards to the actual cutter and program. 

Also, this would mainly be used for T-Shirts with the occasional decal for the shop (window, laptop decals, etc.), what size would you recommend? Should I consider banners at a later time and go with something like the Graphtec CE6000? Any feedback/help is very appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Will you be doing contour cutting or just regular vinyl and heat transfer material cutting?

I believe these cutters come with software. Flexi is professional level software with several versions to choose from. With what you are doing however, simple software will do the trick.

24" is likely all you really need. You are only restricted by the width so you can do larger letters (23" wide) by 6 or 10 feet tall if you want so with a 24" cutter you can letter out the side of a semi. If you want to do window tint or car wrap then consider a 48" or a 64"+ wide cutter.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Honestly not sure on the types of cutting. It would primarily be for one off tees that we wouldn't screen print as we are constantly be asked for this.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hands down the easiest most efficient cutter for beginners is the Roland GX24. Easy to set up and easy to contour cut. Best to use with a stand (true for most cutters). Not the best for tracking over 5 or 6 feet.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Charles, sitting on my desk wouldn't work for the cutter?


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

The problem with a cutter on a desk is that the vinyl can hit the desk and bunch up thereby causing the blade to poke a hole in your vinyl. Ideally, the vinyl needs to hang down the front and back of the cutter to allow for the vinyl to not bunch up. If you are doing small distance runs, desktop use won't be too much of an issue. If you are doing something longer where the vinyl can hit the desk in front or back of the cutter it is not ideal.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Ah, now i see. Thanks Brian. Will there be any problems with running the cutter with a Mac?


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

*CutStudio Software *

Every CAMM-1 Servo GX-24 vinyl cutter ships with Roland CutStudio design software. CutStudio lets users enlarge, reduce, re-position, rotate and mirror images. It also cuts enlarged images as crisp as original size and cuts TrueType fonts without outlining. CutStudio supports BMP, JPG, STX, AI, and EPS file formats. It is compatible with Windows XP and Vista.
The CAMM-1 Servo GX-24 works with all professional sign making software. Plugins for Adobe Illustrator (Mac and PC) and Corel Draw (PC) are also included.


Desktop Vinyl Cutter | CAMM-1 Servo GX-24 Features


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hard or easy is strictly based on the user.....Equipment and software I find easy to learn and operate may "baffle" the mind of the next guy.....I have GCC cutters and use Great Cut and have little in the way of problems.....But as you know from reading this forum, "some" others do not have it so easy....


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a GCC cutter as well and Great is easy to learn. I'm bout to buy another one. 😀


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Software compatibility with Mac

Great Cut - PC only I think
SignCut -very easy, works on a mac and PC
Flexi - PC only
Vinyl Master - PC only I think
DragonCut - PC, Mac running bootcamp


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Which cutters come with SignCut?


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

I think you can get a GCC cutter or a Saga cutter with SignCut from heatpressvinyl.com
Saga's can be purchased with SignCut from any Saga dealer.
Graphtecs and Roland's come with their own software. I think SignCut would be an add-on for either cutter but I am fairly certain SignCut runs most Graphtecs and Rolands.
You can try a 1 week license of SignCut at signcutpro.com


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks again for all the help everybody. I have one last question, what company is the best to work with? In regards to support, warranties, etc.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Graphtec and Roland provide their own support which is very good. I never had a complaint on Graphtec and Roland tech support.

I know heatpressvinyl.com tech is helping people days, evenings and weekends...

I think a good thing to check is to go online on an evening or a weekend, maybe Saturday afternoon or Sunday and see what companies have active online chat support...


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Also, always check the BBB ratings of the company prior to purchase.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, I have talked to a few companies this morning and i have been told that a Graphtec CE-6000 would be the most compatible with my Mac. 

Is there a big difference between the Roland GX24 and Graphtec CE-6000?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am kind of an "odd duck"......I was able to borrow and use both a Graphtec and Roland and did not like them.....Always loved an "underdog" so I guess that is why I was drawn to GCC....Also like Summa but a little too much cash....


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

royster13 said:


> I am kind of an "odd duck"......I was able to borrow and use both a Graphtec and Roland and did not like them.....Always loved an "underdog" so I guess that is why I was drawn to GCC....Also like Summa but a little too much cash....


What didn't you like about the Graphtec/Roland cutters Roy?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Basikboy said:


> What didn't you like about the Graphtec/Roland cutters Roy?


Not sure all the reasons now because it was a couple years ago.....But I do remember they were "ugly"....I have never been into the best brand names so I went with GCC....Probably going to get an Expert Pro 52" this year....


----------

